# Nay ho aah'  :)



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi' new here'. I teach traditional Chinese  kung-fu in Ohio near Youngstown.  I've been training 46yrs., teaching 26yrs., ...still learning of-course, lol. Happy to be here! My site' is; ' Coilingdragonkungfu.org '


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 14, 2018)

Mark Lee Pringle said:


> Hi' new here'. I teach traditional Chinese  kung-fu in Ohio near Youngstown.  I've been training 46yrs., teaching 26yrs., ...still learning of-course, lol. Happy to be here! My site' is; ' Coilingdragonkungfu.org '


Welcome to MartialTalk, Mark!

What style(s) of Kung-fu do you practice?


----------



## Tames D (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome.  Shaolin Kung Fu?


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 15, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Mark!
> 
> What style(s) of Kung-fu do you practice?


Hi, Thank you! I have trained in several styles over the years. My main two schools had the 'Tien Shan Pai' theory of 'many styles'. I would say my major styles are Wing-Chun Yiu-Choi family, Choy  Lay Fut, & Hung-Gar.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 15, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.  Shaolin Kung Fu?


Hi', My main styles are 'Wing-Chun, Choy Lay Fut, & Hung Gar,...all of-course Shao-Lin based for the most part in the old days. Out of the many styles/forms I've been through, I would say my most Shao-Lin style forms are '7-Star', '18-Monks/Lohan', Hong Yue Men( Red moon gate), and Tam-Toy 12'.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 17, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk.


Thank you!


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 17, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT


Thank you!


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Mark.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 18, 2018)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Mark.


Thank you!!! ,....and, love your pic icon'! Barney Fife RULEZ!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 19, 2018)

Mark Lee Pringle said:


> Hi, Thank you! I have trained in several styles over the years. My main two schools had the 'Tien Shan Pai' theory of 'many styles'. I would say my major styles are Wing-Chun Yiu-Choi family, Choy  Lay Fut, & Hung-Gar.





Mark Lee Pringle said:


> Hi', My main styles are 'Wing-Chun, Choy Lay Fut, & Hung Gar,...all of-course Shao-Lin based for the most part in the old days. Out of the many styles/forms I've been through, I would say my most Shao-Lin style forms are '7-Star', '18-Monks/Lohan', Hong Yue Men( Red moon gate), and Tam-Toy 12'.


You have trained both the northern CMA such as:

- Tien Shan Pai,
- 12 Tan Tui,
- ...

and  also southern CMA such as:

- WC,
- CLF,
- ...

Do you have any integration issue?


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 20, 2018)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 20, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You have trained both the northern CMA such as:
> 
> - Tien Shan Pai,
> - 12 Tan Tui,
> ...


Correct'...over my 46yrs. so far, I've trained in Northern/Southern/Internal/External.  No integration issues',... the one thing that was beat into our heads from both of my main schools, was; ''Keep the flavors/styles of the movements separate and clean!'' Now,..that being said,.. the hardest part of ''Don't mix them up'' lol , was probably the first couple days of going from (for example) a Hung=Gar form to Yang family Tai-Ji form, and wanting to  'fa-jing' thru the whole thing, lol. BUT, our instructors were very  good at pulling the bridle', and so far no real issues.  I find it Very interesting to see not only the small differences of-course from the flavor or strategy of movements, But mainly ALL of the similarities from style to style! Especially since  a few of them were from completely different areas of China at different time periods. The body only moves in certain ways, and most styles explored all of them, from small-frame (Wing Chun)...to large-frame ( Choy Lay Fut) I keep finding the same movements just big or small.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello & welcome!


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Aug 3, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> Hello & welcome!


Thank you!!


----------

